# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Bring Back Teachers

## Chris_2k11

Does anyone remember Teachers, I used to think it was great. It had some really good characters I thought, although I was never keen on Penny. It did get a bit stale towards the end but it was still a decent programme - no way did it deserve the axe.

Another good show down the pan  :Sad:

----------


## Luna

moved to memory lane........ :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

i loved teacher, i went through a faze of that being a career path after i watched that show, then realised the reality of teaching, and how its nothing like the show. It was great none the less. My favourites were Kurt and Simon.

It was much beter in the first two seasons,

----------


## xTanya

I do miss teachers thought it was a great program would quite like it to return

----------


## Jess Rulz

That was a fab series i would love to see it return to C4. i brought a whole new light to teaching........!!!

----------


## RuebenClara

I loved it! Am I right in thinking that one of them was supposed to have gone travelling around the world, but didn't even leave town?! 

They were so sarcastic and nasty. Contrary to popular belief, teachers are like that!

----------


## layla

I used to enjoy watching Teachers. This lot were as bad as the kids. 

They could probably do a new series about some new Teacher.

----------

